# More Highly Valued Walnt



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

Is this guy crazy?

http://semo.craigslist.org/mat/2359803783.html


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Not crazy..... hopeful. Well, maybe a little crazy. 
No mention of quantity, Maybe 200 stumps????:laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

He does say 25 stumps.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know just how crazy he is but I bet there is a lot of beautiful gunstock and whatever material there.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I saw that same ad in the St. Louis CL a couple of months ago. Couldn't believe it either. Yes it would make a lot of gun stocks, but does the price take into consideration the amount of work involved to get them to sell-able blanks. Back to the 'Highly Valuable Black Walnut' argument.


----------

